# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  bi vitme Hiwin 1605

## cnclaivung

có người bạn xin dấu tên, nhờ em lắp lại bi vitme, do anh ta ko rành nên tháo banh ta long ra bi văng loạn ngầu, mã vitme Hiwin S1109GW-2046 , Bi em đo thước kẹp nó 3,2 hay 3.15 vì ko có thước đồng hồ nên bó chíu, bác nào biết thì giúp em, cũng như giúp anh kia, cái máy này là bác Trùm trên đây làm nhưng ko ngó ngàn gì tới, ảnh cũng buồn nhưng thôi, ai biết hoặc chỉ hướng tìm em giúp ảnh tạo phước vậy, thành thật biết ơn

----------


## hung1706

Bác up thêm ít hình ảnh cho trực quan ạ. 
Thường thì bi cỡ đó là 3.175 - 3.2 nhưng bi TQ thì toàn 3.15 thôi. Có cụ đại gia ve chai mách nhỏ em mua mấy con trượt tròn bi cỡ đó về lấy bi mà thay là ngon nhất đấy ạ.
Nếu dòng Vitme hồi bi kín thì chắc chịu khó sắp bi lại rồi tra vào từ từ thôi ạ. Hy vọng video này giúp ích dc cho bác :

----------

cnclaivung, thuhanoi

----------


## hung1706

Còn đây là thay bi hồi bi vòng ngoài. Em thích dùng cách này  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

ông nào là trùm mà ráp máy ? có chắc là visme hiwin chính hãng hay không ? hay là hàng copy china ? ông trả lời đi rồi chỉ tiếp hehehehe.


P/S nếu 16-05 , bi đo nằm khoảng 3.15-3.2 vậy chính xác em nó là 3.175mm ( 1/8 inch ) , mua 1 block trượt tròn phi 20 2nd japan được rồi , tầm vài chục K , nếu bi sáng bóng là quá tốt , về tháo banh block ra lây bi bảo đảm chính xác hàng 3.175mm , tính ra là ngon, nhiều bi , rẻ tiền....... Nhưng nếu cây visme bi hàng china thì độ chính xác không cao nên chưa chắc 3.175 là vừa hohoho .


thêm 1 cái nữa nếu dư block trượt vuông bản 20 loại 4 rãnh bi , tháo ra bi cũng 3.175 luôn.

----------

cnclaivung, thuhanoi

----------


## vietnamcnc

> có người bạn xin dấu tên, nhờ em lắp lại bi vitme, do anh ta ko rành nên tháo banh ta long ra bi văng loạn ngầu, mã vitme Hiwin S1109GW-2046 , Bi em đo thước kẹp nó 3,2 hay 3.15 vì ko có thước đồng hồ nên bó chíu, bác nào biết thì giúp em, cũng như giúp anh kia, cái máy này là bác Trùm trên đây làm nhưng ko ngó ngàn gì tới, ảnh cũng buồn nhưng thôi, ai biết hoặc chỉ hướng tìm em giúp ảnh tạo phước vậy, thành thật biết ơn


Bác giúp người ta thì giúp, ca thán giùm làm gì?

Chuyện bác Dylan nhờ tôi sửa máy từ xưa tới giờ mấy năm nay tui vẫn sửa....

Nhưng hiện nay tôi đang phải hoàn thiện máy giao cho khách vì đang trễ hẹn nên hẹn bác ấy vài ngày nữa mới sửa được!

Bác ấy buồn buồn... tự xử thế là rơi đai ốc bi ra khỏi vít... và bác ấy cũng nhờ tôi gắn lại nhưng tôi đang rất bận đành hẹn bác ấy vài ngày nữa.

Bác tốt bụng thì giúp bác ấy.
Cây Hiwin đó tui mua ở Đế Dương, lên ấy hỏi chắc là có bi, không có thì mua luôn đai ốc ở đó gắn vào là đảm bảo.

P/s: Tôi chưa nghe bác Dylan than buồn mà chỉ mới nghe bác than buồn thôi!

----------


## cnclaivung

anh nói thế làm gì anh Giang, khi nhờ anh thì ảnh phải vui, em đâu đích danh anh nhưng tại anh lên tiếng, thôi thì cảm ơn anh nhiều....do con ảnh mua một bịch 3,2 đổ lộn vô 50 viên, 2 cha con ảnh vô bị kẹt mà cố vặn nên bể bi, móp đầu răng, bó tay em bảo gửi xuống em giúp, em lắp thử thì vô dc nhưng khực , nặng, em có ca thán gì đâu, chỉ là nhờ các cụ trên đó biết chổ mua bi hay có giả pháp thây thế, nghe anh ấy bảo anh bảo mua cây vitme mới lắp vào. em nghĩ cây vitme còn ngon đúng chính hiệu Hiwin ( dấu chữ in rất sắc xảo, đẹp ) loại bi hồi kín , do anh lắp cho anh ấy cách đây 4 năm ,à lại ko có dây dẩn dầu, lâu năm nó khô mỡ chạy cót két, em kêu mạnh dạn tháo ra đi, em chỉ cho, ai dè chỉ ảnh ko hiểu nên mới nông nỗi....

----------


## nhatson

> anh nói thế làm gì anh Giang, khi nhờ anh thì ảnh phải vui, em đâu đích danh anh nhưng tại anh lên tiếng, thôi thì cảm ơn anh nhiều....do con ảnh mua một bịch 3,2 đổ lộn vô 50 viên, 2 cha con ảnh vô bị kẹt mà cố vặn nên bể bi, móp đầu răng, bó tay em bảo gửi xuống em giúp, em lắp thử thì vô dc nhưng khực , nặng, em có ca thán gì đâu, chỉ là nhờ các cụ trên đó biết chổ mua bi hay có giả pháp thây thế, nghe anh ấy bảo anh bảo mua cây vitme mới lắp vào. em nghĩ cây vitme còn ngon đúng chính hiệu Hiwin ( dấu chữ in rất sắc xảo, đẹp ) loại bi hồi kín , do anh lắp cho anh ấy cách đây 4 năm ,à lại ko có dây dẩn dầu, lâu năm nó khô mỡ chạy cót két, em kêu mạnh dạn tháo ra đi, em chỉ cho, ai dè chỉ ảnh ko hiểu nên mới nông nỗi....


1 là nói thẳng 2 là ko nói, đừng cái kỉu up mở, cụ up mở người ta thanh minh, em thấy hợp lí thôi
mà xem ra nut bị out có phần công của cụ?

dồ thì rẻ, công xá thời gian thì đắt, kiếm bi thay, được thì ko nói làm dì, ko ngon lại tốn thời gian.....

----------

cnclaivung, haignition, Nam CNC

----------


## cnclaivung

xin lỗi các bác, trùm trên đây có rất nhiều, em nể mặt không nói tên, các bác làm nặng vấn đề, vấn đề chính là cần chỉ hoặc giúp thay thế, ko thì thôi, em ko rãnh hay dỡ hơi tự dưng nhào vô làm dùm, cho nên em nói giúp người dc thì giúp không thì thôi, đâu có gì phải ca thán hay phàn nàn đâu, người ta buồn họ tâm sự, họ có cái máy là cần câu cơm phải vét tiền vay bạc hỏi mới có, ko như nhà có điều kiện muốn sắm là sắm muốn mua là mua...máy bị trục trặc chạy đon chạy đáo kiếm thợ, thế thôi mà

----------


## nhatson

em hỏi máy này lâu chưa? lúc giao dịch mua bán 2 bên có thỏa thuận việc service về lâu về dài ko?
em vận giữ quan điểm , 1 là nói thẳng nguyên cớ 2 cho qua luôn tập trung chuyên môn, trùm này trùm nọ... em ko thấy có tác dụng gì trong việc ... sửa lại cây vit me ợ

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## cnclaivung

máy 4 năm hay gì đó em ko biết, đại khái là họ sài ko biết bảo trì, cứ cắm điện chơi đến nỗi nó khô hết trơn, anh r có nói đã nhờ anh Giang nhưng anh Giang hẹn, cá nhân em thì thấy lắp cái ổ bi chưa đầy 10 phút, nếu bi còn đủ, trừ trường hợp  mà bị rơ thì mới có giả pháp thay vitme hay thay đai ốc....

----------


## nhatson

> xin lỗi các bác, trùm trên đây có rất nhiều, em nể mặt không nói tên, các bác làm nặng vấn đề, vấn đề chính là cần chỉ hoặc giúp thay thế, ko thì thôi, em ko rãnh hay dỡ hơi tự dưng nhào vô làm dùm, cho nên em nói giúp người dc thì giúp không thì thôi, đâu có gì phải ca thán hay phàn nàn đâu, người ta buồn họ tâm sự, họ có cái máy là cần câu cơm phải vét tiền vay bạc hỏi mới có, ko như nhà có điều kiện muốn sắm là sắm muốn mua là mua...máy bị trục trặc chạy đon chạy đáo kiếm thợ, thế thôi mà


haiz, làm ăn kinh tế tư nhân lời ăn lỗ chịu em thấy ko có gì để ca thán. còn chuyện hd kinh tế... việc sửa máy ren rỉ thì ko hợp lí bản thân nó đủ sức để nuôi nó và chủ máy, còn nếu nó ko nuôi nổi nó thì sao nó nuôi chủ máy được? còn chủ máy vắt nó quá ko có ngân sách dành riêng cho nó thi... lổi chủ máy, máy ko có tội vạ

nhiều người trên đây cũng cơm áo gạo tiền, cũng còn tinh thần viết bài hộ trợ bác khi cần... như vậy em thấy là một sự khích với cuộc sống ko dễ dàng rồi

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## nhatson

> máy 4 năm hay gì đó em ko biết, đại khái là họ sài ko biết bảo trì, cứ cắm điện chơi đến nỗi nó khô hết trơn, anh r có nói đã nhờ anh Giang nhưng anh Giang hẹn, cá nhân em thì thấy lắp cái ổ bi chưa đầy 10 phút, nếu bi còn đủ, trừ trường hợp  mà bị rơ thì mới có giả pháp thay vitme hay thay đai ốc....


cụ mới than chủ máy lo cơm áo gạo tiền, vậy ko thử nghỉ Mrgiang ko cơm áo gạo tiền? chủ máy ko dám chi tiền thay vit me... em hiều lun rằng chủ máy sẽ ko rộng rãi khi trả phí cung cấp dịch vụ của Mrgiang, cơm áo gạo tiền Mrgiang dĩ nhiên ôm những công việc trả tốt hon để có thể lo cho gia dình mình tốt hơn... chuyện bthuong


làm kinh tế tư nhân cần có bản lĩnh, bản lĩnh đó là chấp nhận thất bại

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Vấn đề không quá căng thẳng mà làm gì!

Tôi đã chỉ anh Dylan làm vệ sinh và vô dầu mỡ nhưng anh ấy nói vẫn chưa khắc phục được.
Do vậy tôi mới nói anh ấy đợi tôi lên sửa, chứ không thể khuyên khách hàng của tôi tháo cái nút ra khỏi cây vit me được.

Còn anh ấy buồn buồn hay vì lí do gì mà tháo ra rơi hết bi thì cũng đã xảy ra và đó là kinh nghiệm cho anh ấy.
Trường hợp này tôi chỉ khuyên anh ấy cố gắng tìm đủ bi rồi kiên nhẫn lắp lại, chứ tôi không bao giờ khuyên khách hàng của tôi tự đi mua bi về gắn.

Anh ấy có nói đem lên tôi nhờ gắn lại, tôi nói thì cũng mất cả buổi nên chưa thể làm ngay được.

Còn anh Dylan nhờ Cnc Laivung gắn lại thì nếu bạn gắn được giúp anh ấy thì tôi rất cảm ơn.
Tôi chỉ không đồng ý bạn phát biểu cái cảm xúc mà bạn cho là của anh Dylan, mặc dù cảm xúc ấy có đúng thật thì hãy để chúng tôi là người trong cuộc nói chuyện với nhau.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

cảm ơn các bác, em làm xong rồi ạ, may là bi còn đủ , ( tức quá làm luôn ) ko rơ rạo gì, nói chung bơm dầu mỡ thì chạy tiếp thôi ạ,.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## CKD

Cũng không phải chuyện của mình, nhưng thấy không đề cập trực tiếp đến ai, lại bóng gió, cảm thấy có mình trong đấy nên ý kiến chút. 
Nhiều chuyện, QUOTE lại nguyên văn, kèm theo tô đậm vài từ mà theo cá nhân là tui hiểu ý các từ ngữ ấy muốn nói gì. Nếu tôi hiểu không đúng, xin cho tôi biết, tôi đi học tiếng việt lại.




> có người bạn xin dấu tên, nhờ em lắp lại bi vitme, do anh ta ko rành nên tháo banh ta long ra bi văng loạn ngầu, mã vitme Hiwin S1109GW-2046 , Bi em đo thước kẹp nó 3,2 hay 3.15 vì ko có thước đồng hồ nên bó chíu, bác nào biết thì giúp em, cũng như giúp anh kia, *cái máy này là bác Trùm trên đây làm nhưng ko ngó ngàn gì tới, ảnh cũng buồn nhưng thôi*, ai biết hoặc chỉ hướng tìm em giúp ảnh tạo phước vậy, thành thật biết ơn


Tôi đây chẵng dám nhận mình là Trùm, nhưng đọc cái này tự nhiên thấy nhột vì mình cũng là người làm máy, chuyển giao cũng không ít máy. Không biết có phải máy của mình không.Đọc ở dưới thì thấy 4 năm, xin lỗi. Thường trách nhiệm nhiều lắm chỉ kéo dài 1 năm. Những năm tiếp theo nếu muốn tiếp tục thì phải có thỏa thuận tiếp. Nên nếu không có thỏa thuận thì mắc gì phải ngó ngàn tới.Mỗi người đều có vui buồn riêng, nếu anh chia sẽ với tôi thì tôi chia sẻ với anh. Còn anh chẵng thèm nói với tôi mà lại nhờ người khác nói dùm cảm xúc thì tôi không quan tâm. Lớn rồi, tự chịu trách nhiệm với việc làm và lời nói của mình. Không phải trẻ nít mà rụt rè không dám nói.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## chetaocnc

đọc từ đầu đến cuối mới thấy ông bà ta nói  ăn thì dễ ở mới khó đúng quá xá! :Big Grin:  thôi mọi người nên Dĩ Hòa Vi Quý  sống cho khỏe

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## vietnamcnc

Thanks Cnclaivung!
Bạn làm rất tốt.
Mình ước chừng nếu mình gắn bi lại thì cũng không dưới 2 tiếng nếu suôn sẻ.
Trường hợp lẫn bi khác hoặc không đủ bi còn mất thêm thì giờ nữa nên nếu thay mình sẽ thay bi mới luôn 1 lần cho đảm bảo.

@ mọi người:
Mình quan hệ với anh Dylan (khách hàng cũ của mình ) vẫn rất tốt nên mọi khuyến cáo cho khách hàng tự sửa chữa máy mình đều rất cẩn trọng.
Một mặt vì nếu tự sửa dẫn đến lỗi trầm trọng hơn thì mình lại càng tốn thời gian và khách hàng cũng tốn thêm tiền bạc.
Mặc dù biết nếu khách hàng tự sửa được thì mình đỡ vất vả hơn, nhưng các lỗi đều có giới hạn cho người dùng hoặc kỹ thuật viên.

Mình chỉ góp ý với CncLaivung về nội dung diễn đạt chưa chính xác thôi.

Thank mọi người.

----------

cnclaivung, thuhanoi

----------


## cnclaivung

ngày xưa em có biết đệch gì đâu, nhờ các bác thôi, tay chân cũng nhanh nhạy nên được mỗi cái học lóm, chịu khó nghe chém rồi biết chút chút , con các bác thương mại chế tạo thì có kỷ thuật có bài bản nên mọi thứ đều phải chuẩn là đương nhiên rồi ,

----------

